

Adeo Ressi Introduces 'Convertible Equity', Convertible Debt Without Debt - shivam14
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/08/31/adeo-ressi-introduces-convertible-equity-convertible-debt-without-debt/

======
philfreo
PG: You're quoted as being skeptical. Why?

